# clownknives red fin?



## phat fish (Aug 25, 2007)

my clown knive is just a baby and he hasa some red comin out of his fint area ( his joint) also he has a long thing that has 2 off springs, i asked my dad if it was worms and he said he was 99% sure it wasnt can any1 please help me if not im going to bring him to the fish place where i got him and ask there. i wouldlike to get him all fixed up and for nothin bad to happen tohim. also ive looked at the water and tested it and i do a water change every week maybe a day off but they have a clean tank. and it is on his right side. so the other side not the side you are looking at in the picture
Thank you.

if need be ill try to get a picture if it ...hes the 1 in the pictures by my name.
its his front botto clear fin.:fish:


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

if you plan on taking him to your LFS, why not trade him in while there and get a fish you can properly house?


----------



## phat fish (Aug 25, 2007)

i rahter not trade him, id want him to grow and then give him to a bigger home where he can be happy for his size.
giid idea tho


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

I guess I don't see your logic with that. Why buy a fish when you can't keep him? It will be pretty difficult for you to find someone who can house such a large fish and is willing to take him. you are basically asking for certain death by doing this.

I really like clown loaches but i cant fully house them in a 55 when they get their full 12" size, so i wont even bother buying them. catch my drift?


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

Without seeing the fish, this sounds like a bacterial infection.

Its commonly forgotten that there is more to a healthy tank than "ammonia, nitritre, nitrate, and pH" - I've seen plenty of disease and/or "mystery deaths" in tanks with "acceptable" water quality - so while water testing can flag an obvious problem, its not the only important question to ask.

That tank sounds severely overcrowded - which means higher levels of Pathogenic bacteria -- which can infect fish that are under the slightest stress (like knifefish in with cichlids, an often unsuccessful pairing of a non-territorial predator with a territorial fish)

This is probably an environmental problem.
I thought you said the water tested out "ok" - but just to be on the safe side, what are your ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, and pH values ? 

When you are changing water -- how much ?
What are you feeding everybody ?
Any feeder fish ?


----------

